# Tri Test 400 and ? for lean gains



## scott.s (Jan 22, 2010)

Just started a 8 week cycle of tri test 400 by pro chem lab and wondering what other injectable i should put in from wks 2-6 to shred as much fat as poss. This is my third cycle and was going to run the test 400 mon/wed/fri along with tren a but have heard nasty things bout tren and dont fancy taking orals such as var although i had great results previous with that and test prop. does 3 a week of the test 400 seem to much?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

For a third cycle?? In a word yes.

Need more info.

1. What were your previous cycles?

2. How long are you planning on running this cycle?


----------



## scott.s (Jan 22, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> For a third cycle?? In a word yes.
> 
> Need more info.
> 
> ...


cycle 1. Anavar only for 6 wks 70mg e/d

cycle 2. test prop 100mg eod / 100mg var e/d 6 wks

Im planning on a 8wk cycle. with adding another compound wks 2 onwards.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

You realise Tri Test 400 is a long acting gear I assume, and that it's best run for 10 - 12 weeks to get the best out of it?

With the gear you've mentionned I'd suggest the following to be honest:

Weeks 1 - 12: Tri Test 400 - 1.5ml jabbed once per week.

8 weeks is not long enough IMO.

The shedding of fat will be determined by your diet and cardio NOT the gear you use.

Avoid Tren for a third cycle IMO, you should be able to gain well off Test alone or Test and one other compound at this stage.

If you do want to add another med with cutting in mind I'd recommend Masteron, get some enanthate and you could jab it with your Test and keep jabs to once per week.


----------



## scott.s (Jan 22, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> You realise Tri Test 400 is a long acting gear I assume, and that it's best run for 10 - 12 weeks to get the best out of it?
> 
> With the gear you've mentionned I'd suggest the following to be honest:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice pal, ill run it alone for the 12wk then.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

A wise move, get your diet and training nailed and consistent and you'll get good results.


----------



## monaegers (Apr 5, 2010)

i just got hold of a bottle of tri test 400 and pinned it last night and no pain at all i have had test400 before and it hurt like hell could hardly walk for days. lloking forward to it kicking in i will follow this thread to see how you are getting on.


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

scott.s said:


> Just started a 8 week cycle of tri test 400 by pro chem lab and wondering what other injectable i should put in from wks 2-6 to shred as much fat as poss. This is my third cycle and was going to run the test 400 mon/wed/fri along with tren a but have heard nasty things bout tren and dont fancy taking orals such as var although i had great results previous with that and test prop. *does 3 a week of the test 400 seem to much?*


Far too often- the Test 400 is slow acting- even twice a week is a bit heavy imo.


----------



## daneo88 (Mar 18, 2010)

i have jus bought sum pro chem tri test 400 and zaralone primolone 100, just wondering best way to take it, ive been told to take half a ml every 3 days is that right?? im 13 2 and lookin to gain more size


----------



## kcakca (Jul 13, 2010)

just started med tech solutions test 400 first week jabbed 1ml twice over the week and plan to stay on 1ml for another 11 weeks i have an ok diet and train every 2 days do you think i will get good results in the 12 weeks???


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> You realise Tri Test 400 is a long acting gear I assume, and that it's best run for 10 - 12 weeks to get the best out of it?
> 
> With the gear you've mentionned I'd suggest the following to be honest:
> 
> ...


 agree with that really. you may want to shoot 2ml rather than 1.5ml but it still only needs shot once per week. just depends whether you think 600mg of test per week would be enough for you at this stage or if you feel you would need 800mg.


----------



## mickjd (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,

Just started my first cycle it was recomended to me by a friend. it's a 6wk course as follows.

1mg tri-test 400 & 1mg testabol propionate mix twice a week. x6 wks

Can anyone tell me if this is a good mix and am i taking the correct ammount's.

thanks mick


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

tren


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

8 weeks is too short.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

12 weeks of tri test and tren would be great. Bad things about tren there are no bad things about tren. If god made drugs tren would be it...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Any Steroid. Just make sure your not adding more gear to supplement your crap diet, otherwise your wasting your time and effort.


absolutely...

When it comes to AAS to many people are looking for magic; there is no magic.

Testosterone is what you take to grow- you take as much as you can cope with.. what this means is every cycle you work up, so you might go from 750mg test/week, to 1000mg... to 1200 or 1400 or 1600mg.. at some point (it varies with the individual) you will decide your acne is to bad (from super high androgens) and you may decide to add an anabolic like deca/tren/equipoise to the cycle... instead of increasing the testosterone dosage..

when you're over 1g+ of test/week, you will want to also maximise your IGF-1 production, so to your test/anabolic base, you add some orals (any DHT derived 17-alpha alkylated oral) for 4 weeks, followed by 4 weeks of, then repeat...

thats if you're bulking/trying to gain mass...

When it comes to fat loss....

Oh hell read this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/142887-steriod-question.html#post2378117

you will see that when it comes to fat loss, any steroid works, but test is still the best at 600mg+/week (with an aromatase inhibitor), for burning a little extra fat, but fat burning is not the primary job of AAS, its the retention of amino acids/increased protein synthesis

From that link you should see its your diet that will dictate whether you get leaner, not which "magic" combo of AAS you use. Use ANY AAS, keep a tight diet and use FAT BURNERS (clen+T3; ECA; DNP) to enhance the fat loss from your TIGHT diet..


----------



## mickjd (Jul 17, 2011)

ive changed my diet to plain chicken brown rice/pasta lots of fish/tuna brown bread, peanut butter, lean mince and so on. also im drinking N-large gain shakes 3-4 times daily.

my metabolisim is real high. just wonderd if i follow this procedure how long before i notice my gains. ( i expect no magic )

and thanks for the good advice!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mickjd said:


> ive changed my diet to plain chicken brown rice/pasta lots of fish/tuna brown bread, peanut butter, lean mince and so on. also im drinking N-large gain shakes 3-4 times daily.
> 
> my metabolisim is real high. just wonderd if i follow this procedure how long before i notice my gains. ( i expect no magic )
> 
> and thanks for the good advice!!!


as usual it depends... what's your maintenance cals? what where you eating before (macros)? and what is the macro breakdown of your current diet..

AAS and other drugs optimise and facilitate gains, however, fat loss/muscle gain results are down to diet.. you can post up..


----------



## DanoLaco (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all. I'm about to start first cycle after over 20years. But due to kinda lack of knowledge i need to ask you guys few things. Ive bought 10ml Deca and 10ml Tri Test 400. Month ago started with Diana (30mg/day). Obviously got all ready for kidneys and liver protection like..milk thistle, crannbery extract, pottasium magnesium multivit so on....

What i need to know is what's best way to mix Deca 300 and TTEST 400? Planning to do 12week cycle.

At the moment 1ml of TT every 6 days

Deca 1.5ml every 18 days

Any thoughts and comments?

Thanks ??


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

DanoLaco said:


> Hi all. I'm about to start first cycle after over 20years. But due to kinda lack of knowledge i need to ask you guys few things. Ive bought 10ml Deca and 10ml Tri Test 400. Month ago started with Diana (30mg/day). Obviously got all ready for kidneys and liver protection like..milk thistle, crannbery extract, pottasium magnesium multivit so on....
> 
> What i need to know is what's best way to mix Deca 300 and TTEST 400? Planning to do 12week cycle.
> 
> ...


 You have zero clue about gear clearly

milk thistle isn't liver protector, it's garbage, throw it away! Tudca and nac are the only things worth having!

just pin 1.5ml of test each a week, nowt like complicating s**t? Yes you will need more test, leave deca as it's a whole world of sides and you won't know if it's test or deca causing them

do you have any ai or prolactin control?

perhaps you should stop pinning s**t you clearly have zero knowledge of, learn some stuff and dont jump in with both feet knowing sweet fa!

find swole trolls first cycle guide and follow that, it's an idiots guide, and frankly you come across as needing it, also maybe start a new thread instead of bumping a 7 yr old one!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

superdrol said:


> You have zero clue about gear clearly
> 
> milk thistle isn't liver protector, it's garbage, throw it away! Tudca and nac are the only things worth having!
> 
> ...


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267472-swole-trolls-its-not-that-difficult-series/?do=embed


----------



## DanoLaco (Apr 26, 2018)

superdrol said:


> You have zero clue about gear clearly
> 
> milk thistle isn't liver protector, it's garbage, throw it away! Tudca and nac are the only things worth having!
> 
> ...


 Ok my man. Clearly u r guru in this subject. Does name JAREK DYMEK sound familiar to you??? This man been working out at same gym as me and this man has more experience than you and everyone you know combined so kindly please shovel that comment right up ur ass


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DanoLaco said:


> Ok my man. Clearly u r guru in this subject. Does name JAREK DYMEK sound familiar to you??? This man been working out at same gym as me and this man has more experience than you and everyone you know combined so kindly please shovel that comment right up ur ass


 @superdrol is correct in his post for some reason you have taken it as an insult, granted he could of put it better but he is on point.

now you can do a search on me if you are so desperate to throw names around who have a few years of experience, and i have never heard of your mate and i have been in this sport for 30yrs.

So be nice and if you ask a question then accept the answers as a honest opinion on the subject say thank you and move on....


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

scott.s said:


> Just started a 8 week cycle of tri test 400 by pro chem lab and wondering what other injectable i should put in from wks 2-6 to shred as much fat as poss. This is my third cycle and was going to run the test 400 mon/wed/fri along with tren a but have heard nasty things bout tren and dont fancy taking orals such as var although i had great results previous with that and test prop. does 3 a week of the test 400 seem to much?


 Confused mate. You say you're looking for lean gains and also want to shed fat. Which is it?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DanoLaco said:


> Ok my man. Clearly u r guru in this subject. Does name JAREK DYMEK sound familiar to you??? This man been working out at same gym as me and this man has more experience than you and everyone you know combined so kindly please shovel that comment right up ur ass


 So why not ask him what gear to use then?? Lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Pscarb is correct I could have wrapped it in a nice box for you, however as much as I'd love to spend hrs typing stuff, I can't so I write a brief to the point post and will always help people with the same writing style, when it's helpful no one cares, sorry if I offended with a factually accurate brief post :whistling:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Confused mate. You say you're looking for lean gains and also want to shed fat. Which is it?


 Dunno but he asked it in 2010 stuey


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Dunno but he asked it in 2010 stuey


 Oh...well hopefully he's worked it out by now then lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DanoLaco said:


> Ok my man. Clearly u r guru in this subject. Does name JAREK DYMEK sound familiar to you??? This man been working out at same gym as me and this man has more experience than you and everyone you know combined so kindly please shovel that comment right up ur ass


 So?

Are you this man?

I once sat near Alex Ferguson, does that mean I'm an exceptional manager?

Uh.....no.

Maths is a basic life skill.

Divide 10 by 12 or just run a 10 week cycle.

It isn't difficult.

Also, don't be a douche.

Don't come asking for advice and then bite the hand offering it.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

DanoLaco said:


> Ok my man. Clearly u r guru in this subject. *Does name JAREK DYMEK sound familiar to you??? *This man been working out at same gym as me and this man has more experience than you and everyone you know combined so kindly please shovel that comment right up ur ass


 his name really rings a bell, pretty certain hes the same guy that came and fitted my bathroom. didnt look like he lifted though but was very good with a power drill.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

DanoLaco said:


> shovel that comment right up ur ass


 Yeah @superdrol Shovel it up ur A.A.S :lol:


----------

